

Inspired by HN: Beta signups open, local social news site run on Node.js/MongoDB - travisglines
http://www.exipe.com/

======
travisglines
Feel free to ask any questions or give any comments. Feedback is greatly
appreciated.

------
pghimire
Is there a demo/preview page? It's rather hard to give you feedback without
getting a feel for the product. A superficial prototype should suffice if you
do not have anything functional to show. If you have a working link, or
anything else that you can share with HN, please post it here and I'll try to
give you some comments. Right now I am drawing blank.

~~~
travisglines
We'll send you an invite code early if you'd like (after the weekend). We just
want to clean it up a bit more before letting anyone in.

